# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  مدى حجية الحكم الصادر في مسألة أولية

## القارئة

*-وكالة – قوة الأمر المقضي – التعويض الاتفاقي**- عدم تقديم المحامي رافع الطعن بالنقض سند وكالته عن الطاعن حتى حجز الطعن للحكم يترتب عليه عدم قبول الطعن.*
*- إذا صدر حكم حائز قوة الأمر المقضي بثبوت أو نفي حق في دعوى سابقة بالبناء على مسألة أولية فإن هذا الحكم يحوز الحجية في هذه المسألة بين الخصوم أنفسهم ويمنعهم من التنازع بطريق الدعوى أو الدفع في شأن أي حق آخر.*
*- يجوز للقاضي أن يخفض التعويض الإتفاقي إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغاً فيه إلى درجة كبيرة – أساس ذلك.*
*المحكمة :*
وحيث أنه عن الدفع المبدى من النيابة بعدم قبول الطعن رقم 4303 لسنة 77ق فإنه في محله ذلك أنه لما كانت المادة 255 من قانون المرافعات قد أوجبت على الطاعن بالنقض أن يودع سند وكالة المحامي الموكل في الطعن وذلك لتتحقق المحكمة من صحة الوكالة ومدي اتساعها للطعن بالنقض، وأن عدم تقديم المحامي رافع الطعن بالنقض سند وكالة عن الطاعن وحتى حجز الطعن للحكم يترتب عليه عدم قبول الطعن، وأنه وإن كان لا يشترط أن يكون التوكيل صادراً مباشرة من الطاعن إلى المحامي الذي رفع الطعن، وإنما يكفي صدوره إليه من وكيل الطاعن إلا أنه يلزم أن تكون هذه الوكالة تسمح بتوكيل المحامين بالطعن بالنقض. لما كان ذلك وكان البين من الأوراق أن المحامي رافع الطعن وإن قدم التوكيل رقم 272/د لسنة 2007 توثيق نقابة المحامين الصادر له من وكيل الطاعنة إلا أنه – وحتى قفل باب المرافعة – لم يقدم التوكيل رقم 12289/ب لسنة 2007 توثيق الجيزة النموذجي الذي بمقتضاه وكلت الطاعنة من أوكل رافع الطعن، وكان لا يغنى عن ذلك مجرد ذكر رقمه في التوكيل لمن رفع الطعن حتى تتحقق المحكمة من وجوده وما إذا كان يجيز توكيل آخرين في الطعن بالنقض من عدمه، ومن ثم فغن هذا الطعن يكون غير مقبول.
وحيث إن الطعن رقم 4923 لسنة 77ق قد استوف أوضاعه الشكلية.
وحيث إن الطاعنة تنعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بالسببين الأول والثاني من أسباب الطعن الخطأ في تطبيق القانون والفساد في الاستدلال. وفي بيان ذلك تقول أنها تمسكت أمام محكمة الموضوع بدرجتيها بدفاع قوامه تزوير مضمون ورقة الضد محل النزاع لقيام المطعون ضده بملئ عبارتها بعد أن أكرهها بالتوقيع عليها على بياض، وهو ما تأكد من تقرير قسم أبحاث التزييف والتزوير ومحضر الضبط المحرر بشأن تلك الواقعة، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ لم يواجه هذا الدفاع وانتهي إلى تأييد الحكم الابتدائي في قضائه بإلزامها بقيمة الشرط الجزائي الذي حوته ورقة الضد سالفة البيان على سند من تقيده بحجية الحكم الصادر بصحة توقيعها على هذا المحرر وحكم البراءة الصادر لصالحه من القضاء العسكري رغم اختلاف موضوعهما عن موضوع الدعوى الماثلة، فإنه يكون معيباً بما يستوجب نقضه.
وحيث إنه لما كان من المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه متى جاز الحكم قوة الأمر المقضي فإنه يمنع الخصوم في الدعوى التي صدر فيها من العودة إلى المناقشة في المسألة التي فصل فيها بأي دعوى تالية يثار فيها هذا النزاع ولو بأدلة قانونية أو واقعية جديدة لم يسبق إثارتها في الدعوى الأولي ولم يبحثها الحكم، وأنه إذا صدر حكم حائز قوة الأمر المقضي بثبوت أو نفي حق في دعوى سابقة بالبناء على مسألة أولية فإن هذا الحكم يحوز الحجية في هذه المسألة بين الخصوم أنفسهم ويمنعهم من التنازع بطريق الدعوى أو الدفع في شأن أي حق آخر يتوقف ثبوته أو انتفائه على ثبوت أو نفي تلك المسألة الأساسية السابق الفصل فيها بين هؤلاء الخصوم أنفسهم. لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده قد سبق وأن أقام على الطاعنة الدعوى رقم 2438 لسنة 2002 مدني كلي الجيزة بطلب الحكم برد وبطلان عقد البيع المؤرخ 22/2/2000 المقضي شراء الأخيرة منه لنصف الشقة المملوكة له، وقد تناقش الطرفان في هذه المسألة وقضي الحكم له بالطلبات استناداً إلى صحة ورقة الضد الثابت بها الشرط الجزائي المتنازع بشأنه – في الدعوى الماثلة – وذلك بعد أن رفضت المحكمة في أسباب حكمها دفاع الطاعنة بخصوص تزوير ورقة الضد وتوقيعها على بياض، بما تكون معه هذه الأسباب مرتبطة ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالمنطوق بحيث لا تقوم له قائمة بدونها وتكون معه وحدة لا تتجزأ ويرد عليها ما يرد عليه من قوة الأمر المقضي، ومن ثم يكون الحكم المشار إليه قد حسم النزاع بين الطرفين حول صحة ورقة الضد سالفة البيان، وأصبح هذا الحكم نهائياً بتأييده في الاستئناف رقم 15250 لسنة 119 ق القاهرة فإنه يكون قد حاز قوة الشئ المحكوم به في تلك المسألة، وإذ كانت هذه المسألة هي بذاتها المثارة في الدعوى الماثلة بين نفس الخصوم – لكون أن طلب المطعون ضده بقيمة الشرط الجزائي الوارد بورقة الضد إنما يرتكن إلى صحة هذه الورقة – بما يمتنع معه على الطرفين العودة إلى المناقشة فيها ولو بأدلة قانونية أو واقعية لم تسبق إثارتها في الدعوى الأولي أو أثيرت ولم يبحثها الحكم الصادر فيها. لما كان ما تقدم، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إنتهي إلى رفض دفاع الطاعنة في تزوير ورقة الضد فإنه يكون قد إنتهي إلى النتيجة الصحيحة قانوناً ولا يبطله ما يكون قد اشتملت عليه أسبابه من تقريرات قانونية خاطئة ، إذ لمحكمة النقض أن تصحح هذه التقريرات دون أن تنقضه، ويكون النعي في هذا الخصوص على غير أساس.
وحيث إن الطاعنة تنعي على الحكم المطعون فيه بالسبب الثالثة مخالفة الثابت بالأوراق. وفي بيان ذلك تقول إن مناط استحقاق التعويض الاتفاقي هو حدوث ضرر للطرف الدائن به، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ ألزمها بقيمة الشرط الجزائي، في حين أنها تمسكت بدفاعها أمام محكمة الاستئناف بإنتفاء ركن الضرر من جانب المطعون ضده ودللت على ذلك بتحريات المباحث الثابت منها قيامه بتأجير شقة النزاع طوال فترة التقاضي، فإنه يكون معيباً بما يستوجب نقضه.
وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد، ذلك أن النص في المادة 224 من القانون المدني يقضي بأنه " لا يكون التعويض الإتفاقي مستحقاً إذا أثبت المدين أن الدائن لم يلحقه ضرر، ويجوز للقاضي أن يخفض هذا التعويض إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغاً فيه إلى درجة كبيرة أو أن الالتزام الأصلي قد نفذ في جزء منه، ويقع باطلاً كل إتفاق يخالف أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين مفاده – أنه متى وجد شرط جزائي في العقد فإن تحقق مثل هذا الشرط يجعل الضرر واقعا في تقدير المتعاقدين، فلا يكلف الدائن بإثباته وإنما يقع على المدين عبء إثبات أن الضرر لم يقع أو أن التعويض مبالغ فيه إلى درجة كبيرة. وكان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن كل طلب أو وجه دفاع يُدلي به لدي محكمة الموضوع ويطلب إليها بطريق الجزم أن تفصل فيه ويكون الفصل فيه مما يجوز أن يترتب عليه تغير وجه الرأي في الدعوى، يجب على محكمة الموضوع أن تجيب عليه في أسباب الحكم وإلا كان حكمها مشوباً بالقصور، كما أنه من المقرر أنه متى قدم الخصم إلى محكمة الموضوع مستندات من شأنها التأثير في الدعوى وتمسك بدلالتها فإلتفت الحكم عنها كلها أو بعضها مع ما قد يكون لها من الدلالة، فإنه يكون مشوباً بالقصور. لما كان ذلك، وكان الثابت بالأوراق أن الطاعنة تمسكت في مذكرتها المقدمة لمحكمة الاستئناف بجلسة 2/7/2005 بعدم أحقية المطعون ضده للتعويض الإتفاقي لإنتفاء الضرر الذي يدعيه، وقدمت للتدليل على صحة هذا الدفاع حافظة مستندات أرفقت بها صورة ضوئية لتحريات مباحث القسم الكائن بدائرته شقة النزاع ثابت منها قيامه بتأجيرها مفروش، فإن الحكم إذ قضي بإلزامها بقيمة الشرط الجزائي كاملاً، وبعد أن تحقق مقصود المطعون ضده – وعلى نحو ما سلف بيانه – بالقضاء له بطلباته برد وبطلان عقد البيع المؤرخ 20/2/2000 ودون أن يعرض لدفاع الطاعنة سالف البيان المؤيد بالمستندات رغم كونه دفاعاً جوهرياً من شأنه – لو صح – أن يتغير به وجه الرأي في الدعوى، فإنه يكون مشوباً بالقصور المبطل بما يوجب نقضه.
*(محكمة النقض – الدائرة المدنية – الطعنين رقمي 4304، 4923 لسنة 77ق – جلسة 14/2/2009).*

----------

